# GPS Navigation questions



## Davidius (Jul 24, 2008)

How many of you guys use GPS navigation equipment in your cars? I was just wondering...

...which brands are best.

...how one keeps the maps up-to-date.

...whether maps can be downloaded for other countries.

Thanks!


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jul 24, 2008)

I like my TomTom. I am pretty sure I could go on the internet and download updated maps through a cable, but I haven't done it yet. Also, I know you can download interesting voices for the TomTom, like Dr. Evil or Darth Vader. But I also have not done this.


----------



## Davidius (Jul 24, 2008)

Ex Nihilo said:


> I like my TomTom. I am pretty sure I could go on the internet and download updated maps through a cable, but I haven't done it yet. Also, I know you can download interesting voices for the TomTom, like Dr. Evil or Darth Vader. But I also have not done this.



So TomTom can work in both the USA and Europe?


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jul 24, 2008)

You would have to buy an extra map packet, but I am pretty sure the answer is yes.

TomTom, portable GPS car navigation systems


----------



## jfschultz (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a factory system in my Prius. (In 2004 is seemed that one got a Prius with the full option package or didn't get a Prius at all.)

It has a larger display than the portable units which is nice. Also it can't be easily stolen.

The big downside with Toyota's GPS system is that the data is on a DVD that is only available from Toyota. (The same is true with Lexus.) Updates are costly at about $250 and with the time delays in the production of the DVDs the data seems to be about 2 years old when you do get a new one.

On our last big trip, we used it to try to find place to eat and each one we tried, it got is to where it used to be!


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jul 24, 2008)

I should add that TomTom is decent at locating restaurants, etc., but it does make mistakes. It is about 75% accurate for finding something like Starbucks, but it is pretty inept at finding anything I actually want to visit. It failed me at least twice on a recent trip -- when I was trying to find the Fredericksburg Visitors' Center and the Arlington National Cemetery. You would probably want to have a normal map.

I rode with a driver using a Garmin on the same trip, and the Garmin gave us an incorrect estimate of the distance to the nearest Chik-Fil-A.


----------



## Davidius (Jul 24, 2008)

Ex Nihilo said:


> I should add that TomTom is decent at locating restaurants, etc., but it does make mistakes. It is about 75% accurate for finding something like Starbucks, but it is pretty inept at finding anything I actually want to visit. It failed me at least twice on a recent trip -- when I was trying to find the Fredericksburg Visitors' Center and the Arlington National Cemetery. You would probably want to have a normal map.
> 
> I rode with a driver using a Garmin on the same trip, and the Garmin gave us an incorrect estimate of the distance to the nearest Chik-Fil-A.



Thanks. The Garmin Nuvi 370 or 670 is actually what I'm now thinking about getting.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jul 24, 2008)

I use a Garmin Zumo 550 for my car/motorcycle. It works great, and I have never been given wrong directions. Occasionally it does not recalulate the optimal route.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jul 24, 2008)

tcalbrecht said:


> I use a Garmin Zumo 550 for my car/motorcycle. It works great, and I have never been given wrong directions. Occasionally it does not recalulate the optimal route.



TomTom occasionally doesn't calculate routes through safe neighborhoods. (I live in New Orleans at the moment.) But obviously no one can expect a GPS to be a substitute for common sense.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 24, 2008)

Davidius said:


> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> > I should add that TomTom is decent at locating restaurants, etc., but it does make mistakes. It is about 75% accurate for finding something like Starbucks, but it is pretty inept at finding anything I actually want to visit. It failed me at least twice on a recent trip -- when I was trying to find the Fredericksburg Visitors' Center and the Arlington National Cemetery. You would probably want to have a normal map.
> ...



David,

I live by a GPS (I am directionally challenged) especially since I am in one of the biggest cities (both population and geographic size) in the U.S. I have a Garmin Street Pilot 2730 and a Magellan 4000. Previously I had a GPS with Microsoft Streets and Trips, but that required a PC to be in the car. I also now can use my iPhone (which is very neat). I've lookat TomToms and other brands,

I've found that Garmin is the best, if not the cheapest. The Garmin I have is outstanding at finding places without an address. I can search for "shops" or "restaurants" or "fast food" near me and it finds them. I can search for "Wal Mart" near Pittsburgh, and it gives me the closest ones. I can also add stops in the middle of a trip, and it will reroute the entire trip based on the new order. My Magellan does not do any of that. The Garmin also can use XM Radio to give you live traffic updates.

My Magellan has one really nice feautre - a battery that does not require a hook up the car outlet at all times.

Buy.com had some on sale:
Magellan Maestro 4040 Portable GPS System - Refurbished

Nextar X3-T 3.5" Slim Navigation System w/ MP3 and Text-To-Speech


Also, CompUSA was advertisinig an "off" brand that promised lifetime map updates (probably worth $30-60 a year at least):
Navigon 7100 GPS Navigation Device - 4.3" Touch Screen, Multiple Views, Text To Speech, 5 Million POI 10000140 at CompUSA.com


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jul 24, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > Ex Nihilo said:
> ...


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh no! All my brothers and sisters are succumbing to the borg. Davidius, avoid the machine! Stick with simplicity and avoid assimilation. 







Seriously, Garmin is tres cool.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 24, 2008)

Ex Nihilo said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Davidius said:
> ...


----------



## Davidius (Jul 24, 2008)

I also want something with European maps.


----------



## Wooster (Jul 25, 2008)

I laughed at my wife when she got one. I told her men don't need a little gadget to help us find our way around because we have Male Sense of Direction to guide us. 

Then I tried it and now I couldn't find my way around the corner without it.


----------



## rjlynam (Jul 25, 2008)

I normally call my wife and she provides me with turn by turn instructions after about 3 minutes. Amazing, some of these places I would be certain she has never been to.

When we're together in the car we invariably have the kids, so I won't ask her for the boys sake.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jul 25, 2008)

rjlynam said:


> I normally call my wife and she provides me with turn by turn instructions after about 3 minutes. Amazing, some of these places I would be certain she has never been to.
> 
> When we're together in the car we invariably have the kids, *so I won't ask her for the boys sake.*
> 
> Hope this helps.



I don't get it. What do you mean?


----------

